# Warlock, dutch, czech shepherd



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Soooo...had a coworker ask if Kaiser was a warlock shepherd. I gave him a confused look and asked if he was referring to a kennel name. He said no, and said that a warlock was a type of shepherd. Uh...

So then I said that kaiser was a german shepherd from Belgium (east german working lines). He looked confused so I said well you know there are Czech dogs...gsds but from czech... Then I told him about the different "flavors" of all the German shepherds. Well that got him going...he said czech shepherds were like dutch shepherds, dogs from germam shepherd lines. 

Ugh headache. 

So...really?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Warlock is typically associated with Dobermann's! lol


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lol he was so serious too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Warlock Dobermans - Doberman Forum : Doberman Breed Dog Forums


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Lol he was so serious too!


Aren't they always!


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Warlock Dobermans - Doberman Forum : Doberman Breed Dog Forums


What a ending to that story!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha the warlock gerbil!?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

You shouldve said yes, his name is Gandalf.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I'm glad someone said something about it being about Dobermans. Warlock means oath breaker....I was gonna say, how is your dog an oath breaker? Was there a deal of no shoe chewing that he broke. :wild:


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hahahaha oh that would have been perfect! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

